

'Final Fantasy' finally lands on Google Play Store for $6.99 - imkarthikk
http://www.the4cast.com/apps-software/its-here-final-fantasy-finally-lands-on-google-play-store-for-6-99/

======
dromidas
And for 6.99 nobody is going to buy it. I've been a FF fan since I played the
first one on Nintendo decades ago but unless squareenix keeps their pricing in
line with everyone else I'm not going to buy their shit. Much like I haven't
bought Assassins Creed (or any other Ubisoft game) beyond the first one once
Ubisoft showed their true DRM colors.

~~~
bunderbunder
_for 6.99 nobody is going to buy it._

Their sales figures indicate otherwise. Square's frequently held up as the
poster child for how premium-priced iOS games can still sell very well. And
the games that earned it that reputation are usually priced at least twice as
high as that.

~~~
Aeons
It looks like the Android game is a fast port of the iOS version though, with
matching black borders on higher resolution devices. And it seems that it
needs internet connection for a DRM check on every launch.

Meh.

